# Help!



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

My wife has got some water damage on her Droid X. It's bone stock. Initially when I tried to boot it back up it brought me to a screen that said:

"Bootloader30.04
Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable"

Yesterday I wasn't near a computer so I shut it back off. Today I tried to boot it back up and every which way yields nothing. If I plug it into a charger the green light comes on and every now and then if I try to boot it back up the Moto logo will come on and then slowly fade away to nothing and the phone just stays blank. I can't get the phone to boot back to the boot loader screen so that I can SBF. 1) has anyone seen this? 2) can anyone help? I bought a new batter for the phone thinking the old one was shot and still nothing. It's tricky because I can't find a way to get it back into boot loader.

Thanks all


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

When you plug it into the wall charger you say you see the green light? What about plugging it into the computer, does it do anything then?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I would leave the phone in rice for a day, try to charge it over night, and see if you get the same results.

Another idea is to buy a moto programming usb cable for Team Black Hat. The phone will turn on and run with this cord and no battery. They are pretty expensive (Like $35), but cheaper than a new phone for sure.

Unfortunately patience may be needed for this one. Since the phone does turn on initially I think you have a chance to save it.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I guess I should have said I did put it in water for days and dry it out. This happened some time ago however, I am now making it my project to get this phone up and running again. I am wondering since it has seen no use at for a while if I should just leave the phone plugged into the wall charger for a while?

@AndroidLover, when I plug it into the computer via USB connection the green light comes on as well.


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

dandroid said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I should have said I did put it in water for days and dry it out. This happened some time ago however, I am now making it my project to get this phone up and running again. I am wondering since it has seen no use at for a while if I should just leave the phone plugged into the wall charger for a while?
> 
> @AndroidLover, when I plug it into the computer via USB connection the green light comes on as well.


You might want to try charging the battery somewhere besides the phone. I keep one of these around since I've soft bricked mine a couple times and it wouldn't charge. The other option would be to use someone else's phone to charge it up.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

daniel said:


> You might want to try charging the battery somewhere besides the phone. I keep one of these around since I've soft bricked mine a couple times and it wouldn't charge. The other option would be to use someone else's phone to charge it up.


Hmm good point, I may leave it on the charger in my office overnight to see if it works come morning. I left it on for an hour before and I was able to turn it on and get into boot loader however, it eventually shut off on me.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Try issuing commands via adb with it connected via the computer. It's possible it's loading but showing a black screen. So try turning it on, connecting it to the computer, and assuming you have the sdk setup, see if it registers with the command "adb devices" (without quotes).

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok well here is an update. Yesterday I was able to boot up into the boot loader however, battery must have depleted while in boot loader and it turned back off. Now, the phone will not take a charge at all it seems. When I plug it into any power source I get the green charging light, however I don't think its charging. The battery does not get warm, and the phone won't power back up. So I am guessing my next steps would be to try to charge the batter in a functional droid X or an external charger? Anyone have any thoughts on this? Would ADB work in this instance?..I'm not overly familiar with ADB but I can work with instructions. The green charging light has got to be at least somewhat of a good sign right? lol.....thanks guys.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have another dx or external charger, go for it. It's also been reported that charging via a dc source will work (cig lighter in car). It will need to have constant power or you'll need to take a very long drive.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

well, what I decided to do was cut a USB cable I had laying around and place the red wire on the positive terminal and the black wire on the negative terminal. I'll let that sit for a little and there you have it, a makeshift external charger....let's see if it works.

Update: It worked, phone booted up to boot loader screen first try. I turned it back off and started charging the battery again, I want to make sure I have a healthy batter before I attempt this all again.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha, that works too. Never tried it though.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Haha, that works too. Never tried it though.


its working but my phone is soft bricked right now and my computer won't recognize it. I am on a macbook pro and use parallels to use windows on my computer. I have read somewhere that someone was able to SBF their phone from their windows partition using parallels. My problem is, I cannot turn on the phone to select mass storage mode or anything. I can only get into the black boot loader screen and my computer won't acknowledge it as even being there. I've tried installing Moto's drivers, I dunno...


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have a pc and I have no knowledge of mac. Hope someone else can help ya.

This might help :http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

dandroid said:


> its working but my phone is soft bricked right now and my computer won't recognize it. I am on a macbook pro and use parallels to use windows on my computer. I have read somewhere that someone was able to SBF their phone from their windows partition using parallels. My problem is, I cannot turn on the phone to select mass storage mode or anything. I can only get into the black boot loader screen and my computer won't acknowledge it as even being there. I've tried installing Moto's drivers, I dunno...


I have a Mac too and another option to parralles is BootCamp. It makes the whole sbf process so much easier


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Unfortunately, I have a pc and I have no knowledge of mac. Hope someone else can help ya.
> 
> This might help :http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


+1 to this thread. I have a Mac and this is what I use to sbf (I'm assuming you just need yo sbf). Works amazingly well and you don't need to partition the HD.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I got it to work on my windows partition however, the last step fails every time when the system tries to set the device to BP mode. Its not making the mode switch and the flash fails. I tried using terminal on my Mac and it went through fine and I booted into recovery and did a factory resrt and wiped cache andvit booted back to the bootloader screen lol. I'm going to sleep on this one.


----------

